# My New Bike



## Buckster (Jul 2, 2013)

Doc says to keep up my exercise, so I bought a bike for getting around our little town locally, and really enjoying it.







Camera fits nicely in the saddlebag, and it converts to full bags that hang down on both sides of the back wheel by opening up to allow a lot more stuff, so I can bring more lenses and so on when I'm in the mood without needing a backpack.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice!

I use a similar bag set on my commuter bike...just becareful loading it down with a lot of weight.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice.  A bit Pee Wee Herman'ish, but I love the colors.  :Joker:

pee wee's bike - Google Search


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice ride!


----------



## kundalini (Jul 2, 2013)

Ooooh, white walls and a nice paint scheme to boot. Looks nice.

My doc told me the same, so I got mine road/trail worthy last year. There's about 50 miles of greenway in Raleigh with an entrance in my neighborhood. I'm glad to see you have a bell on the handlebars too. You'd be amazed how effective it can be to let the pedestrians ahead have a warning to move with a gentle ding-ding. Sad part is that half of them move to the left.


----------



## TimothyJinx (Jul 2, 2013)

Love the Bike, Buckster! Yes, it is a bit Pee Wee-ish but that makes it ultra cool!


----------



## bunny99123 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice! I tried riding a bike a few months ago...didn't go well.


----------



## Tailgunner (Jul 2, 2013)

bunny99123 said:


> Nice! I tried riding a bike a few months ago...didn't go well.



They make trikes


----------



## Buckster (Jul 2, 2013)

<-Pee Wee Buckster!  LOL!

Yeah, I like the style.  It looks a lot like the first bike I ever had, way back in the stone-age days about 50 years ago.  

Besides the local destinations I go to in town, like the post office to pick up my mail, grocery store, diner, etc., we've got miles and miles of bike paths (snowmobile trails in the winter) around here, most of them paved with asphalt, so they're nice and smooth.  Beautiful rides through natural settings between towns, and I've been out and about on those too.

Yeah, gotta have the bell - ding! ding!  My 3 year old granddaughter likes to go for rides with me.  I got her a bike last Christmas, and it's great fun to ride down the street ringing our bells!  

Our favorite destination is the river locks just down the gravel road and around the bend:






We can wade right in and play in the water a little before heading back to the house.  She loves to wave at the boaters coming and going through the locks.  :goodvibe:


----------



## Tiller (Jul 2, 2013)

Slick!


----------



## pixmedic (Jul 2, 2013)

tour de france is imminent!


----------



## leeroix (Jul 2, 2013)

Sweet! I like the retro look. I just finished restoring my 59' Sears



my bike... 1959 sears (murray) by keips66, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Jul 2, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 2, 2013)

Both bikes look very much like the beach cruisers many prefer around these parts.  Styling!


----------



## Derrel (Jul 2, 2013)

Good-looking bicycle. Now all you need are two clothespins and two Bicycle Rider-back playing cards!!!


----------



## leeroix (Jul 2, 2013)

I daydream about riding down the boardwalk in OC or San D... It may happen soon.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 2, 2013)

You Go Buskster.



 :lmao:


----------



## Juga (Jul 2, 2013)

Schwinning!


----------



## snowbear (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice wheels, Buckster.  I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 2, 2013)

Lee, you need a banana seat.  Yes you do.  Because those high bars need proper counterbalance on the other end.


----------



## pgriz (Jul 2, 2013)

Buckster, nice bike - lots more gears on that then I remember most schwinn models having.  I still got my original "real" bike which I've had since 1971 or so, and have gone through maybe 6 or seven chains, at least three sets of ball bearings on all the wheels, changed all the spokes at least the same number of times.  Raleigh Gran Touring 10-speed...  Ah, the memories.  But it's still ready to take me anywhere I want to go.  

And remember the prayer...

(paraphrasing an old Irish Blessing)
May the road slope gently to your destination.
May the wind always be at your back.
May the sun shine warm upon your face,
and may you always find shade when you stop.
And until we meet again,
May God hold you in the palm of His hand.


----------



## DarkShadow (Jul 2, 2013)

The cruiser bikes ride nice and soft,Nothing like a road racer bike.even the seat on racer type is killer of the umm you know.:raisedbrow: If that was my bike I put one of them motors on it.Screw pedaling.


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 2, 2013)

leeroix said:


> I daydream about riding down the boardwalk in OC or San D... It may happen soon.



You would love it.  This 4th would be quite the time for a street shooter and cyclist to get the full experience 100 fold.  Huntington Beach on Independence Day could be a bucket list item for many.


----------



## Juga (Jul 2, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> The cruiser bikes ride nice and soft,Nothing like a road racer bike.even the seat on racer type is killer of the umm you know.:raisedbrow: If that was my bike I put one of them motors on it.Screw pedaling.



Road bike seats are designed for long distance and actually more comfortable than a fat cushy seat over time. Just saying from experience.


----------



## esselle (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice pic, Buckster; glad you're enjoying it too!


----------



## nola.ron (Jul 4, 2013)

Nice bike.  love my road bike.  I need to get a cruiser.


----------



## LinusM (Jul 8, 2013)

Nice wheels - would love similar myself!  Another item for the wish list I think ;-)


----------

